# Save up RAM on limited systems like laptops - Music production tip for beginners



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 2, 2020)

Music production on limited systems. It can be a hard challenge these days. Many of us work with high demanding RAM eating orchestral libraries. And we travel a lot, living a nomad style. So we grab a laptop with less RAM then we have on our home based power systems. Maybe only 8GB or 16GB of RAM to use, or even less like 4GB of RAM. How to maintain a smooth workflow with this amount of RAM when writing and sketching new music? In this video I'll give you 4 tips to save up the necessary RAM so you can keep working on your limited systems!


----------



## mscp (Jan 15, 2020)

gst98 said:


> Do you run into any problems running a KK instance per channel? Even on my new macbook (16-inch 8 cores and 32gb RAM) I was worried about the CPU not being able to handle 100 tracks of kontakt.
> 
> And does running Komplete kontrol make it any worse? as opposed to normal Kontakt?
> 
> thanks.




From my experience, you have a couple of options there:

1. Kontakt multi outs and 16 midi channels to trigger the sounds coming out from a single Kontakt instance. (That will reduce the cpu load a bit but not much)

2. Freeze/Disable tracks. Works wonders on cubase. It can be a bit of a pain to unfreeze a track every time you need to edit a part...but it’s there. 

I prefer the second option because I can bounce individual instruments faster (with CB’s batch export feature).


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 16, 2020)

gst98 said:


> Do you run into any problems running a KK instance per channel? Even on my new macbook (16-inch 8 cores and 32gb RAM) I was worried about the CPU not being able to handle 100 tracks of kontakt.
> 
> And does running Komplete kontrol make it any worse? as opposed to normal Kontakt?
> 
> thanks.


Not having any problems at all with using a KK instance per track. No really a difference there in comparison with the ‘normal’ Kontakt.

About a KK instance per track or using the multi-output option. Somehow my CPU doesn’t like the multi-output of Kontakt or KK. The CPU usage can go up really fast with that (on a single core). So that’s one of the reasons I work with single instances of KK (or Kontakt) per track. The CPU usage gets spread out over multiple cores.

I hope this makes sense 🙄


----------

